# 1990 tv



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Got a picture of the adapter?
.
.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

https://www.showmecables.com/F-Type...Zgr2NPaRDvdMlXtN4ISt8eUQKA-oL2AyCohoCHS3w_wcB


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Here's another one. More likely the one one I want since I have the rca cable!

https://www.amazon.com/RiteAV-Female-F-Type-Coax-Adapter/dp/B000V1O1LM


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't see why it wouldn't work.
.
.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

$2 for the part, $10 for shipping!!

I think there might still be a radio shack around here still.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look on e-bay for one of those adaptors, often you can get FREE shipping, which is a plus.

I thought that Radio Shack went out of business nationwide, or maybe it was just both my local stores.


ED


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

de-nagorg said:


> Look on e-bay for one of those adaptors, often you can get FREE shipping, which is a plus.
> 
> I thought that Radio Shack went out of business nationwide, or maybe it was just both my local stores.
> 
> ...


I know where it used to be, but haven't gone that way in a while.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Won't work. You need an rf modulator.

Local discount electronic stores might have done laying around. 

Cheers!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't ever recall a single RCA output that did audio and video on the same port.

I just looked at two older DVD players that I have here and the RCA ports are:
composite video
Left audio
right audio
digital out (that may be a combo but not an analog signal)
and the other single color streams.

Posting a closeup picture of the output jacks may help one of us help you better. The model number and brand of the player might find an online manual to answer the question.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> ...
> composite video
> Left audio
> right audio
> ...


FYI:

composite video = analogue video. (everything required to transit just video, colours are not separated) Usually encoded to NTSC, PAL, or SECAM

Coaxial "cable TV" = many composite video/audio streams broadcast on different "channels." Because of some technical/jurisdictional reasons, it's possible to fit many channels onto a single cable, verses Over the Air broadcasting. (Digital OTA is attempting to solve this difference.)

Left/right audio (the typical rca arrangement) = analogue audio split between 2 channels. (they are often exactly the same, but a slight 3D effect is replicated when recorded properly.)

digital out = typically S/PDIF digital audio. This can be coaxial (RCA plug) or fiber (TOSLINK) This supports multiple channels, instead of just 2.

and the other single color streams = component video. It separates the color channels, while mixing sync on Y. This results in less modulation/demodulation losses. Y is the brightness or luminance. The other 2 are the difference from Y in Blue and Red. (Electrical math) Green is derived from the 3.

HDMI. (wanted to include it for completeness.) = digital audio AND video. It also includes digital rights management (DRM, HDCP), Consumer Electronics Control (CEC), and basic I²C digital communications. As of version 1.4, Ethernet digital communication. This also supports multiple audio channels. (up to 8 at this time, but anything more then 2 is optional on the device end.) In all, basically a huge step up from the other standards, at the cost of more expensive cabling.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composite_video
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/YPbPr
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI

Cheers!


----------



## Justin_99 (Jan 23, 2017)

Go to 2nd hand stores. They are almost giving away old TV's which have RCA connections. Be sure to get one with a remote.

And you can find them for free on craigslist.org.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Justin_99 said:


> Go to 2nd hand stores. They are almost giving away old TV's which have RCA connections. Be sure to get one with a remote.
> 
> And you can find them for free on craigslist.org.


I'm not wanting to keep the tv, but to sell them both in a yard sale for 10 or 15 dollars.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Yup..... RF modulator or new TV.

If you have an old VCR laying around, you could use that as the RF modulator.... {chuckles to self, reminiscing..}

Cheers!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

jbfan said:


> I'm not wanting to keep the tv, but to sell them both in a yard sale for 10 or 15 dollars.


Good luck with that. Around here you can't give them away.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, donate them to Habitat Restore or Goodwill, etc. At least you can get a tax deductible charitable donation.
.
.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

ZZZZZ said:


> Yup, donate them to Habitat Restore or Goodwill, etc. At least you can get a tax deductible charitable donation.
> .
> .


Probably won't take them. Since TVs went digital, nobody want's old TVs. Our local goodwill, salvation Army, and another charity wasn't interested in our oak wall unit either, because if a wall unit can't house a wide-screen TV even the poor don't want it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What happened to the old adage?

Beggars can't be Choosers.


ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> What happened to the old adage?
> 
> Beggars can't be Choosers.
> 
> ...


Now, beggars get brand free Obamaphones. :biggrin2:

Everyone has a "right" to a cellphone, right? :vs_mad:

Why don't people have a "right" to watch the Boob Toob?

TVs aren't quite free (yet), though if you look closely at a cable TV bill, you are paying a "tax" to subsidize the cable bill of low-income people.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Probably won't take them. Since TVs went digital, nobody want's old TVs. Our local goodwill, salvation Army, and another charity wasn't interested in our oak wall unit either, because if a wall unit can't house a wide-screen TV even the poor don't want it.


Charities and thrift stores in my area sell the 27" big old tube TVs for $10-$15.
.
.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

supers05 said:


> Yup..... RF modulator or new TV.
> 
> If you have an old VCR laying around, you could use that as the RF modulator.... {chuckles to self, reminiscing..}
> 
> Cheers!


As a matter of fact, I do!!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The money you spend on electricity will quickly be saved just buying a new TV


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> The money you spend on electricity will quickly be saved just buying a new TV


Even with our electricity rates..... It would take quite a while to pay for a TV with that power consumption. Efren longer when using a switched power bar. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

jbfan said:


> As a matter of fact, I do!!


DVD output --> VCR input
VCR coaxial output --> TV

Select that input on the VCR. 
Turn to channel 3 or 4 on the TV. (whichever is selected on the VCR) 

Cable / Antenna to the coaxial input of the VCR. Most of them will pass digital signals, but if it doesn't and is required, a $2 coaxial switch will work. 

Cheers!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

... DVD output --> VCR input ...

Use cable set with red, yellow, and white RCA plugs at both ends.

... Cable / Antenna to the coaxial input of the VCR ...

Yes, digital signals will pas through but -- Almost no over the air commercial stations nowadays can be tuned in by the VCR or the TV unless you have an "ATSC to NTSC converter" aka "DTV to NTSC converter" that is another box, connected between the antenna cable and the coaxial input of the VCR. 

For cable TV with no cable box, only "analog channels" will come in on the 1990's TV -- and only those channels between 2 and 13 if the TV is not cable ready. Some cable boxes will output most channels one at a time as analog channel 3 or analog channel 4 to be selected by the VCR or by the TV. Some cable boxes will output most channels, one at a time, via red, white and yellow jacks


----------

